# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  الإعلان الدستوري الجديد بمصر

## نادين

اعلن التلفزيون المصري الرسمي مساء الاحد ان المجلس العسكري اصدر اعلانا دستوريا مكملا ونشره بالجريدة الرسمية.

ونقل التلفزيون الرسمي عن مصدر عسكري في نفس اللحظة التي كان ينقل فيها صور غلق مكاتب الاقتراع في الجولة الثانية لاول انتخابات رئاسية مصرية بعد اسقاط حسني مبارك ان "المجلس العسكري اصدر اعلانا دستوريا مكملا وسيتم عقد مؤتمر صحفي صباح الاثنين" بهذا الشأن.

وينص الإعلان الدستوري الجديد، بحسب ما نشر في الجريدة الرسمية، على أن  يؤدي الرئيس المنتخب، اليمين الدستورية، أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية.

ويختص المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بالتشكيل القائم وقت العمل بهذا الإعلان الدستوري، بتقرير كل ما يتعلق بالقوات المسلحة، ويكون لرئيسه، حتى إقرار الدستور الجديد، جميع السلطات المقررة في القوانين واللوائح للقائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع.

ويعلن رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب، حالة الحرب، بحسب الإعلان الدستوري المكمل، «بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة».

yahoo

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

